# Corel Draw 9 Problem



## shahidjamil (Jun 29, 2008)

i am using above product since last 8 years that worked very nicely, but now i am facing problem today. i bought a system DELL 3.2 GHz with 512 RAM and 160 SATA drive. the operating system is XP sp2.

PROBLEM=====when i want to open any existing file or importing any file the program hanged. please solve this problem. what is this?

can i use this product smoothly in this operating system, or do i need to change to a new program?

please guide in full convinece.

thanks to every one.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

CorelDraw 9 was not designed for XP, although it does usually work ok. Install the 2 service packs below, then reboot and try opening the program again.

Links: CorelDRAW 9 *Service Pack 1*, *Service Pack 2*

If the files you're trying to open are large and contain lots of layers, it could be a problem with low RAM. 512mb is the minimum for XP, but 1 or 2gb is generally recommended for working with large media files. You will also need plenty of free hard drive space for the temp files and undo points created by CorelDraw.


----------



## alejanrro (Aug 24, 2009)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> CorelDraw 9 was not designed for XP, although it does usually work ok. Install the 2 service packs below, then reboot and try opening the program again.
> 
> ...


Hi, i have a similar problem, I have already tried the SP files but my version of coreldraw is in spanish, so it didn't work. Do you know if there are SP files for spanish version? (i'm using coreldraw 9.337).

And it's really a similar problem: importing, exporting or openning files, some times freeze the software :/ sometimes it works fine...

saludos!
Alejandro


----------

